# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu nasıl fethedildi ?

## ceydaaa

sadads.jpgHasankale zaferinden (1048) sonra Anadoluya yayılmaya başlayan Türkmen kitleleri, 1059′da Sivas ve Malatyayı ele geçirdiler. 1064′te Alparslan Karsı fethetti. 1067′ye gelindiğinde Kayseri, Niksar ve Konya fethedilmişti. Afşin, 1068′de Anadoluyu boydan boya geçip İstanbul Boğazına kadar ilerlemişti. Türkmenler Anadolunun doğu ve orta kısımlarına yayılmışlar ise de burası henüz onlar için emin bir yurt değildi. Zira Türkmenlerin düzenli Bizans ordularına karşı mücadele edecek güçleri yoktu. Bu yüzden Bizans orduları üzerlerine geldiği zaman, Türkmenler Kafkaslara çekilmek zorunda kalıyorlardı. Ayrıca Anadolunun fethedilememiş pek çok müstahkem mevki ve kaleleri vardı. Buraların yeterli muhasara silahına sahip olmayan Türkmenler tarafından ele geçirilmesi oldukça zordu. Selçuklu orduları da Türkmenleri himaye için her zaman Anadoluya gelemiyordu. 26 Ağustos 1071′de kazanılan Malazgirt zaferi Bizans ordusunu çökertti ve Anadolunun kapılarını sonuna kadar Türkmenlere açtı. Bizansın yediği bu büyük darbe Türkmenlerin Anadoluya sel halinde akışını sağlamıştır. Malazgirt zaferinden sonra esir Bizans İmparatoru Romanos Diogenes ile Alparslanın yaptığı anlaşma yeni Bizans İmparatoru tarafından bozuldu. Bunun üzerine Alparslan, Artuk Beyi Anadolunun fethi ile görevlendirdi. Artuk Beyin, Alparslanın ölümünden sonra İrana geri çağrılması üzerine onun yerini Tutak Bey aldı. Ancak asıl başarı Alparslana karşı taht mücadelesi yaparken öldürülen Kutalmışın oğulları sayesinde kazanıldı. Alparslanın oğulları ve kardeşleri arasındaki taht mücadelesi sırasında İranda esaret altında bulunan Kutulmışın oğulları kaçarak Anadoluya geldiler. Daha önce babalarına ve Alparslanın eniştesi El-basana bağlı Yabgulu Türkmenleri ile İbrahim Yinala bağlı aşiretler Anadoluya gelmişlerdi. Bunlar İrandaki taht mücadelelerinde başarıya ulaşamamış küskün Oğuz kitleleri idi ve kendi başlarına geçecek Selçuklu hanedanından birisini bekliyorlardı. Kutalmış oğlu Süleyman Şah bu Türmenlerin başına geçti ve kısa sürede Orta Anadoludan İznike kadar olan sahayı ele geçirip Türkiye Selçukluları Devletini kurdu. Bu devlet Büyük Selçuklulara tabi olmadığı gibi aralarında düşmanlık da bulunuyordu. Alparslanın oğlu Melikşah, Kutalmış oğlunun kurduğu bu devleti ortadan kaldırmak için Bizansla dahi işbirliği yapmış, ancak ölümü üzerine teşebbüsü akim kalmıştı.

Kutalmış oğlu Süleyman Şahtan önce Anadoluya gelen Artuk Beyin oğulları Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluda (Diyarbakır- Mardin-Elazığ-Hasankeyf) bir beylik kurdular. Daha sonra gelen Türkmen beyleri Saltuk Bey (Erzurum), Danişmend Gazi (Sivas-Amasya-Tokat), Mengücek Gazi de (Erzincan- Divrığı) Orta ve Doğu Anadoluda kendi beyliklerini kurarak o bölgelerin Türkleşmesini sağlamışlardır.

----------

